# Please help



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I have been on this forum for several months and have put alot of thought into the feedback i give others. I hope/feel my thoughts/perspective have benefited others. I mention this as it segways into a totally unrelated career question that i wanted to pose to the ladies. 

I have a small company where i do allot of phone work and many of my buyers happen to be women. My skills in smarts, organizational skills, and ability to stay on task i am probably a 5-6 but, personality/looks I am an 8-8.5 and sometimes I think i should capitalize on my strength. I happen to be of the mindset that many people single, married, old,young, men and women all tend to be drawn to people they consider attractive and enjoy the interaction with them. They may be more likely to do business with these people.

I have considered putting my picture on my website or a video message. I have also considered putting a video message link on my email message to subtly show my face. I want to be subtle and tactful. Sometimes I think it is cheesy to see a face on a resume or website. I would likely not want to “friend” 
these people on facebook so that would not be an option. 

1)	Do you agree with my premise for doing this? 
2)	Could someone view me as vein? PS. You should know I am not model-good-looking-or not anymore LOL
3)	A video message from me would be appropriate for my business? Would this be cheesy on the bottom of my emails? 
4)	I was thinking about using linked in but I suspect many people don’t use this. 

Any/all feedback welcome. 

I realize this is totally outside the scope of the site but, if I make more money my marriage improves. 


Thanks and God bless you all!


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

tjohnson said:


> I have been on this forum for several months and have put alot of thought into the feedback i give others. I hope/feel my thoughts/perspective have benefited others. I mention this as it segways into a totally unrelated career question that i wanted to pose to the ladies.
> 
> I have a small company where i do allot of phone work and many of my buyers happen to be women. My skills in smarts, organizational skills, and ability to stay on task i am probably a 5-6 but, personality/looks I am an 8-8.5 and sometimes I think i should capitalize on my strength. I happen to be of the mindset that many people single, married, old,young, men and women all tend to be drawn to people they consider attractive and enjoy the interaction with them. They may be more likely to do business with these people.
> 
> ...


No to the picture on the resume because that is cheesy in my opinion. Photo on business card/LinkedIn/website with message is fine and happens all the time. I use LinkedIn and many people I know also do so I wouldn't nix that resource but use it to benefit you...link it to your website, keep updated info, get others to write references for you.

Honestly, I wouldn't choose a good looking person with average skills over an average looking person with really good skills. For me it would be qualifications/education/experience first and always. 

Also, it could backfire on you. Someone might be intimidated by your looks or feel it might cause stress at the workplace, interfere with you getting your job done, etc.


----------



## AWife (Sep 25, 2010)

You are going to get a lot of different replies... Personally I think a "glamor shot" type photo is pretentious regardless of how attractive a person is. I personally am not affected by one’s looks. I like who the person is and pretentious would be my first impression of you based solely on the photo. 

I am drawn to and return to a business based on customer service. If they make me feel like an important customer and like they’ve gone the extra mile to make sure I’m happy, I’ll come back even if something there costs a little more. Coming from a very small town I like the personal touch. Now, a picture on a website can portray that type of feeling. It would not be a photo of how pretty or handsome you are, however, a photo of employees conducting business, shaking hands with a customer, or those types of things may be beneficial.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Awife, 

Good input. We do offer great customer service but, like many fields mine is competitive so looking for "edge" as best as possible but, your insight is solid. 

Good stuff on "galamor shot" I guess i will ditch the shirtless with bowtie picture...kidding. I could not pull it off anyway. 

I also agree with you people may shy away from doing personal face to face business with someone that is very good looking as others including spouses may make assumptions about someone's motives to do business with that person. 

For sure I will likely get a myriad or responses on this one.


----------



## AWife (Sep 25, 2010)

tjohnson said:


> Good stuff on "galamor shot" I guess i will ditch the shirtless with bowtie picture...kidding. I could not pull it off anyway.


:rofl:

This is funny - partly because I really don't know if you're male or female!


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

AWife said:


> :rofl:
> 
> This is funny - partly because I really don't know if you're male or female!


I thought the same thing! :rofl:


----------

